# Have you ever made any money online?



## ring_wraith (Jan 2, 2008)

This is only through adsense, clicking ads, filling surveys etc... 

Please mention how you made the moolah! If you are comfortable doing so, please post the amount you earned.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 2, 2008)

NO.
This is in the wrong section.
Mods move this thread


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have made


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 2, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> NO.
> This is in the wrong section.
> Mods move this thread




sorry, thought that it would do fine here.... 

where should it be??


----------



## nvidia (Jan 2, 2008)

^^It should be in chit chat.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 2, 2008)

thread moved, and its a a unnecessary thread.. search it ! well not locking it !


----------



## Chirag (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too made.. Thought never thought I would..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 2, 2008)

If u can, Also say how much.
I have made 0.47$ thru adsense.


----------



## hahahari (Jan 2, 2008)

yes...not revealing the amt though :O


----------



## life31 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yah!!! I hav made too.


----------



## srikanthgss (Jan 2, 2008)

i have "0.80 rupees" in my mginger account !!!

and i cannot encash it till i have accumulated 300 rupees ! sigh....when am i gonna reach


----------



## Pat (Jan 3, 2008)

I have made quite a lot of money through a private agency with whom I had registered! Wont disclose the amount but I recovered all that I had invested (in time,money) and earned quite a lot too before the company shut down 3-4 months later!


----------



## ahref (Jan 3, 2008)

Before starting web hosting services, I was doing affiliate marketing and received lots of cheque from Commission Junction, Shareasale, adbrite, and adsense.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 3, 2008)

To tell my xp.
I made 20$ in a site after very hard working. And when i requested them to pay the money to my paypal account those crap heads just reverted my earning to mere 8$ and no reply why they did it.  
I worked or say posted for nearly 5 months.
Now am making progress in adsense. .so far 6.8 dollars.hope it will increase when i buy a domain name and space...wish me luck guys.and give me suggestion ,who have got xp in adsense. 

My advice.dont fall as prey for third rate cheapo sites.they wont say yöü a paise...all they want is yöü to work,get traffic and they will get money.
Go for approved ones like adsense,yahoo,adbrite... 
Be careful when yöü make yöü first move...


----------



## Anindya (Jan 3, 2008)

I have made $0.58 from my blog till now!! Through adsense.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 4, 2008)

4.53 usd on adsense , 26 usd in paypal
*img90.imageshack.us/img90/2351/12ks6.jp
B)


----------



## ahref (Jan 4, 2008)

> made 20$ in a site after very hard working. And when i requested them to pay the money to my paypal account those crap heads just reverted my earning to mere 8$ and no reply why they did it.


Always join any program, after reading their reviews from any third party site (Preferably forums).

There are more scam programs then genuine. Try your luck in affiliate marketing, there is more money in that.


----------



## Ron (Jan 4, 2008)

Guys..
How can we mk money online......
One Way I know.. that is by add....
but how do  we get that money......do they send via postal mial or.........


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 4, 2008)

You know, after my experiences with mTurk, I realized it is just not worth it. From today onwards I am just going to spend my time in learning more Programming languages and improving on the ones I already know [java , C++]
that will help me in the long term.... 

I've already started to learn python


----------



## paid (Jan 4, 2008)

Good site to check for reliable online get paid programs
*getpaidforum.com/forums/index.php

pray you all get paid for your hardwork


----------



## aryayush (Jan 5, 2008)

I co-authored one of the Fast Tracks for _Digit_ magazine and earned Rs. 6,500 for the effort.

At present, I'm working as a weekly columnist for Apple Matters ($50 per month) and a daily blogger for MacUser (about $350 per month).


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 5, 2008)

^^WOOOOOOOOOOOOW. 
Great going Man! kudos to you.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, but it is actually not that impressive. It amounts to only around Rs. 15,000 per month. My father pays some of his _uneducated staff_ more than that.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 5, 2008)

^^but u r not officially employed as yet. dont compare with others right now. U will earn much more once u r graduated and employed in a big company(may be  apple) . cheers.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah, well. I sure hope I'm not employed by someone in future, when I'm on my own.

Thanks for the cheers though. Right back at ya, pal!


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice! I would love to do some writing for Digit! Where can I sign up? 

And 15,000 per month is absolutely awesome if you are getting it all online!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I co-authored one of the Fast Tracks for _Digit_ magazine and earned Rs. 6,500 for the effort.
> 
> At present, I'm working as a weekly columnist for Apple Matters ($50 per month) and a daily blogger for MacUser (about $350 per month).


Great!
Atleast you are better off than me.


----------



## Who (Jan 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I co-authored one of the Fast Tracks for _Digit_ magazine and earned Rs. 6,500 for the effort.
> 
> At present, I'm working as a weekly columnist for Apple Matters ($50 per month) and a daily blogger for MacUser (about $350 per month).



how did you co-auther ? you went to them or they came to you, please provide details if possible.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2008)

Nimish Chandiramani (FatBeing) sent me a private message offering me the chance to write for them if I was interested. One of the moderators here, Anand Batra (mail2and), had recommended me.

After that, I sent an email to the Editor, Deepak Ajwani, letting him know that I would love to do the job. He asked me to write a thousand word article to test my writing skills. Once that was out of the way, I was onboard.

If you're interested in writing for Digit, you can always present yourself in this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2008)

And what about the Macuser and Applematters thingy?? Did you contact them or did they?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 9, 2008)

max_demon said:


> 4.53 usd on adsense , 26 usd in paypal
> .....


 

Please dont reveal your Adsense 'Clicks', 'Page CTR', and 'Page eCPM' publicly.
It is against the Google Adsense Terms Of Service. Either delete the image or block the middle stuff. If someone reports, you run the risk of getting banned from Adsense.

you can reveal your page impressions and earnings though. 


and BTW you have a very poor CTR hahaha


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2008)

Pathik said:
			
		

> And what about the Macuser and Applematters thingy?? Did you contact them or did they?


I did them.


----------



## mudsir (Jan 9, 2008)

Just follow these simple steps

First of all you need Firefox for this to work.

1)Skip this step if u already own a paypal account
Go to *www.paypal.com/ and sign up
Create a paypal premier account (this is for free)

When asked to give credit card details click on CANCEL

2)Now,
Go to
**bux.to/?r=mudsir*
And register.
Please leave name *mudsir* as your *referral* in your registration.

You'll be paid just to click on their ads.
The more you click the more you earn.

How You Make Money
You make money by simply visiting websites for at least 30 seconds/visit. They will pay you $0.01 for each website you visit and $0.01 for each website your referrals visit. The best part is you can have an unlimited amount of referrals! To keep Bux from getting top-heavy you will only earn money from those that you directly refer. This gives everyone who participates in the program a fair advantage to earn the most amount of money because you have the potential to earn more than your sponsor! Payments are issued via PayPal on a daily basis but you must request for a payment to be processed. Once requested, your payment will be issued within 24-48 hours (usually sooner). You must earn at least $10 to receive payment.




i have earned 10 dollars after clicking their ads for a month and i thought i could just spread their info

buxto really pays and is not a scam


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2008)

That's _four hundred rupees_ after clicking on stupid advertisements and wasting your time for _a month_. You pay more than that for going on a single date that lasts a few hours.

You're earning around thirteen rupees per day. Even some beggar can earn more than that. (I'm not comparing you to one; just trying to lend you a little perspective.)

Give it a thought. Do something productive.


----------



## mudsir (Jan 9, 2008)

SINCE I HAVE unlimited connection



thats it 

easy money


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 10, 2008)

^^^^
I have reported your ID in bux.to and referred this post.

say good bye to this. haha 


p.s.:
Please guys DONT try this ad clicking/online survey business YOU are worth 1000 times more than these things. cos I have participated in most of them. yes as arya said It is like begging and in mudsir's case its STEALING. even though I dont agree on many other things regarding mac with arya, I whole-heartedly admire him and his writing skills.  He and also 'ring_wraith' is perfectly correct in this matter.

there are more valuable things you can do in your life. many advertisements of these affiliate and ad-clicking programmes takes advantage of the greed to make quick cash. but nothing quick and easy lasts long. In my early college days, even I fell for these ridiculous schemes, and lost a few bucks in buying idiotic things in ebay, clickbank etc. but nowadays I know better and can see through all the marketing hyperboles. 

Very recently only I have started to do design projects online. till a few months back I was working in a manufacturing company and doing design work parttime, once, a single logo I designed fetched me Rs 6000 but this was not online. afterwards I resigned my job due to a surgery that I will be undergoing in a few weeks.

I have even seen a few friends of mine wasting a lot of time in these ad clicking programmes and also in Agloco. now see wat hap to agloco. even if you earn in the affiliate mktg, 99% of the time it is just by blatantly fooling/taking-advantage of the ignorance/greed of others.   yes its true. dont try to convince me otherwise. I have read the Rich Jerk e-Book and countless others like that.

just try to improve your skills, nurture your talent, and increase your knowledge rather than doing third rated work for a few bucks.

bottomline: *dont be evil  *

p.p.s: by ad-clicking I dont mean adsense/adbrite's legitimate use  

p.p.p.s: just take a look at the online work ads appearing below in this thread (refresh if you dont get em first time). all of them promise the whole world to you for a 'small' amount. haha!


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Digital Dude. It's a waste of time.

BTW, I was approached by *www.makeuseof.com to write articles from them. But the pay is poor - $5-$10/post. 

Besides writing for them meant I would have less time for my own blog.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 10, 2008)

That's not a poor pay, dude.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 10, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> .....
> BTW, I was approached by *www.makeuseof.com to write articles from them. But the pay is poor - $5-$10/post.
> 
> Besides writing for them meant I would have less time for my own blog.




thats a decent amount man.. also take into account the experience you will get and readership (RSS readers alone 8.5k+)
cos of your posts, you will get good amount of traffic to your blog also. but its a personal decision.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd once PMed Fatbeing about writing cellphone reviews for Digit. LOL he didn't even reply back!


----------



## Who (Jan 10, 2008)

& you gave up, don't give up ! , keep PMing , he will reply you sooner or later.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 10, 2008)

Bottom lines is that clicking ads is totally useless. 

However, I have a flair for writing and love technology. I'm sure that I could write some great articles if given a shot. How do I publicize myself?


----------



## mad1231moody (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey friends, I have made more than 150$ earning online and 50$ a month is no big deal for me.I will post some proofs very soon. So stay tuned


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 10, 2008)

^^please spare us the details.We don't want to know.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 10, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> thats a decent amount man.. also take into account the experience you will get and readership (RSS readers alone 8.5k+)
> cos of your posts, you will get good amount of traffic to your blog also. but its a personal decision.



I know I would get traffic to my blog, but time is a big factor. I post in my blog whenever I get time and whenever I feel like posting. IF I write for them I will have get into a strict schedule. Also I wonder if I can manage 2 blogs at the same time. I'm still thinking over it.


----------



## Who (Jan 10, 2008)

if you don't mind, what are you going to write ?


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 10, 2008)

smit said:


> if you don't mind, what are you going to write ?



Computers, technology, softwares, internet etc etc.... the same kind of stuff I write in my blog.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 10, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> ....
> However, I have a flair for writing and love technology. I'm sure that I could write some great articles if given a shot. How do I publicize myself ?


 
the first step obviously is to maintain a blog and write some good posts regularly. dont post one liners haha  you can even have a personal blog for those kinda stuff and another blog where you write about the subject you are interested in. technology, business are the hot topics these days so they are highly saturated. you will have to differentiate yourself.

the second step is to regularly comment in other good technology blogs.

after you get some good amount of traffic, try submitting to directories, exchange links with fellow bloggers and other seo stuff 

can go for adsense et al.. by properly learning about them.

if you are on your own domain, it gives you more value  


the main point is to convert that 'I could write' to 'I have written' great articles in my blog 





The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^please spare us the details.We don't want to know.


 

+1000


----------



## mad1231moody (Jan 10, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^please spare us the details.We don't want to know.


Ahh.. the scars of failure never goes... Seems that you too have tasted failure in online earning. So please close your eyes, if you don't wanna see the proof. But anyways for my other friends here it is 

*i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd141/khitpit/untitled.jpg

The image is the latest proof of my withdrawal


----------



## aryayush (Jan 10, 2008)

Please post thumbnails. 

Isn't one US dollar worth Rs. 39.23 right now?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 11, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Ahh.. the scars of failure never goes... Seems that you too have tasted failure in online earning. So please close your eyes, if you don't wanna see the proof. But anyways for my other friends here it is
> .......
> The image is the latest proof of my withdrawal


 
ok ok go easy there buddy.. its not that proud $100+ you have there and claim as an online earning success is the matter of discussion but the way it has been obtained is. was the effort really worth it ? was it enjoyable ? was it value adding ? you think you know better ?

we know too  take a look below


@ Digital Point Forums

wanting to enter a US website with US ip through proxy/VPN
*forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?p=4631457#post4631457

posting in forums at 0.12c per post
*forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?p=4585766#post4585766

some more forum posting for the guy who is domain squatting the broadbandforum.in using broadbandforum.co.in and also having another lookalike website indiabroadband.net
*forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?p=4585745#post4585745

again forum posting for some warezz sites
*forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?p=4582409#post4582409

again forum posting for 0.02$ per post
*forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?p=4582420#post4582420

Get 1 cent for every 3 words you type  
*forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?p=4582299#post4582299

0.1$ per post
*forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?p=4582244#post4582244

another one
*forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?p=4582321#post4582321


the above is for digital point forum alone. now around the internet:

_Adbux_ - adbux.org/forums/search.php?searchid=190217

_Askanswerearn - 10 cents/post_
askanswerearn.com/index.php?action=profile;u=90;sa=showPosts;PHPSESSID=be1b2b1af1b054d5be95789e987a3459

_talk4cash.com_ - talk4cash.com/search.php?searchid=7975
*a post of particular interest:* talk4cash.com/showthread.php?p=7522#post7522
earning proof: *img168.imageshack.us/img168/1830/capture1wc0.jpg

_moneytalkpro.com_ - moneytalkpro.com/index.php?topic=18915

_getpaidforum.com_ - getpaidforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483120

other sites: _workforgold.com_ and countless others

previous thread in digit: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52203


Is this all really worth your effort for months (I can see that you have started from mid august or september)?? for that chump change of $100


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Isn't one US dollar worth Rs. 39.23 right now?



Paypal is known for low Exchange rates  Three things i hate about Paypal

1. Low exchange Rates
2. Extremely high transaction  fees for Business and Premier Account Holders
3. No Interest on our money with them 

I hope Google Checkout comes out to the rescue soon and break out the monopoly


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 11, 2008)

maintain a blog huh? Ok, which site should i pick? blogger.com?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 11, 2008)

never made any attempt to make money online.
but recently got Goddies of Rs 1.5k courtesy of Giftmate.

Though i didn't earn it


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 11, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Paypal is known for low Exchange rates  Three things i hate about Paypal
> 
> 1. Low exchange Rates
> 2. Extremely high transaction fees for Business and Premier Account Holders
> ...


 
amen brother


----------



## ahref (Jan 11, 2008)

DP is another good source of earning money online, I used to make between $50 to $100 per night (money come only at night, when US visitors come), but stopped that, as that does not make an stable source of earning.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 11, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ok ok go easy there buddy.. its not that proud $100+ you have there and claim as an online earning success is the matter of discussion but the way it has been obtained is. was the effort really worth it ? was it enjoyable ? was it value adding ? you think you know better ?
> 
> we know too  take a look below
> 
> ...



someone just got mega-pwned !!!!


----------



## ahref (Jan 11, 2008)

> Is this all really worth your effort for months (I can see that you have started from mid august or september)?? for that chump change of $100



Let him decide, what is his effort worth for. He is earning in right method, you may find earning $100 in 4 month useless. Not only he earned he also learned something.


----------



## Who (Jan 11, 2008)

No work is big or small , Do whatever you love & don't care what other say ,that is the key to greatness.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 11, 2008)

ahref said:


> DP is another good source of earning money online, I used to make between $50 to $100 per night (money come only at night, when US visitors come), but stopped that, as that does not make an stable source of earning.


DP stands for?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 11, 2008)

^^^

DigitalPoint.com forums 

D'oh


----------



## saurabhsun (Jan 11, 2008)

Hiiiii!!!!!

i am new to digit forum.......

i wanted to tell that  I RECEIVED 11.43$ SOME DAYS BACK IN MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT i.e. i earned the money online from a very simple method (not the adsense)


-just create a premier(free) account on paypal for receiving the payment on: 
*www.paypal.com

-register from top right corner entering some details on:
*bux.to/?r=saurabhsun
(please use my referral "saurabhsun" otherwise the site will sell it to someone else)


 open the ads one-by-one manually for 30 seconds everyday and you can earn around 1.5$ daily. Once it is 10$, you can receive your earnings!


Try it and tell me if it worked for you. 
You can go to the sites forum for proof of payments.

please reply if you want help, or any script/software for autoclicking of the ads on the site


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 11, 2008)

here we go ... 

[sarcasm] Yeah? Thank you for letting us know about the absolutely new thing that is pay per click marketing! We had no idea it existed! Oh yeah, we have also never heard of bux.to! By the by, referalls are totally allowed on the forums! Go ahead and post some more! Don't read the rules... naa! 
[/sarcasm]


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 11, 2008)

I do make some, Adsense, and free lanse working


----------



## satyamy (Jan 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> If u can, Also say how much.
> I have made 0.47$ thru adsense.


i hav made more than u
0.84$  
hahaha


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> here we go ...
> 
> [sarcasm] Yeah? Thank you for letting us know about the absolutely new thing that is pay per click marketing! We had no idea it existed! Oh yeah, we have also never heard of bux.to! By the by, referalls are totally allowed on the forums! Go ahead and post some more! Don't read the rules... naa!
> [/sarcasm]


LOL! Awesome, dude.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 12, 2008)

saurabhsun said:


> Hiiiii!!!!!
> 
> i am new to digit forum.......
> 
> ...



someone pls delete this post... it spoils the whole discussion ....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 12, 2008)

^^And you quote it to bring it up again


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 12, 2008)

^^^^

haha +1


----------



## mad1231moody (Jan 12, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ok ok go easy there buddy.. its not that proud $100+ you have there and claim as an online earning success is the matter of discussion but the way it has been obtained is. was the effort really worth it ? was it enjoyable ? was it value adding ? you think you know better ?
> 
> we know too  take a look below
> 
> ...



Cool man. It looks like a chargesheet against a criminal. Thanks for summing up my online experience. Will certainly contact you when I want to trail on someone online. By the way the amount I showed up was earned in the month of december by me, and I am not goingto go into the details coz now I know there are spying eyes everywhere.
Offtopic : Why does the exchange rate of paypal is less then the actual rates


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 12, 2008)

You can consider it as "unofficial" fees they charge for providing you services.
Even google adsense also has exchange rates similar to paypal.
Everyone wants to makes profit by some means or the other.


----------



## mad1231moody (Jan 12, 2008)

Well that is not fair !! But thanks for the info. Actually I surfed many websites to check exchange rates to match with that of paypal


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 12, 2008)

hehe you dont need me... Google is one spoilt rotten kid 

I just stated my opinion without any intention to degrade you  who know many people here would have followed links in the post 

anyway if that was for a single month then it is better. best of luck to you to make it for a single day


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 12, 2008)

OK, after that escapade, let's get back on track. 

So who else had made some money online?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 13, 2008)

I made $40 in designing a singlepage layout for a hosting website a week back 

purchased a few stock images in fotolia.com for that (-$5). nice website.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 13, 2008)

I have made money on adsense, adbrite, widgetbucks and some other petty ad networks.


----------



## pritamonline (Feb 28, 2008)

10$ in google adsense on site ~snipped~


----------



## kalpik (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ Stop advertising your site in every post of yours..


----------



## jaggudada (Jul 11, 2009)

I make average of $7 a day sometimes even more . I have got on some days upto $22 a day.I saw a jump in my earnings soon after 3 months when i decided to do some seo work on my blogs after i got a ridiculous quote froma  guy for about $5000 to do seo for my one blog.I decided to learn a bit of seo myself and implement it.It worked

Advice:Links from good sites to your site definetly is worth the money


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

ring_wraith said:


> This is only through adsense, clicking ads, filling surveys etc...
> 
> Please mention how you made the moolah! If you are comfortable doing so, please post the amount you earned.



Made some cash by selling my MMORPG game accounts online


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 12, 2009)

I make most of my cash online ..and the funny part i never spent a penny to make money..you can say i make 1 to 2k$ a month


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

montsa007 said:


> I make most of my cash online ..and the funny part i never spent a penny to make money..you can say i make 1 to 2k$ a month



Really?


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll add a screen shot soon for your satisfaction also , just using this slow dial up now


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

montsa007 said:


> I'll add a screen shot soon for your satisfaction also , just using this slow dial up now



The Question is HOW ?


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lol thats not at all important according to me, the question is whether you make it or not


----------



## max_demon (Jul 12, 2009)

^^ i know how


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol then go ahead spill the beans. I'm into this line since i was 16 am 20 now. And my only message is you need interest to move on here and you need to have a lot of creativity else you won't be your own boss but a slave lol. No hard feelings but the online income world is very very vast to cover besides your motivation will help you learn not some course or mentor. Thats my piece of advice


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 14, 2009)

sabki tassali ke liye (For everyone's satisfaction)
*i32.tinypic.com/znvitv.jpg


----------



## Chirag (Jul 14, 2009)

to everyone who are shocked at earnings. its not hard at all to earn online. Honest way, yea it needs time and work but if you want to earn just for the sake of earning, go blackhat. it can result in 100$/day with hardly 1 hour of work.


----------



## jaggudada (Jul 21, 2009)

i have been lucky with one of my  campaigns  that earned me $400 in 4 days .But  that was pretty much a  one off . I got an article on my blog about it
Here  it is --> .under-mouse-arrest.com


----------



## Shekhar Sahu (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't want to use adsense. please give me some links of companies so  i can put their ad on my blog. today i got 3oo readers on my blog. so i think now i should start putting ad. I want to  put ad related to laptops. please help. because i was not finding any official link on their websites. I'm from india.
please reply me
shekharsahucgin@live.com


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 31, 2009)

creditburner, clicksor, adtoll
Just google out man.
Depends on what you wanna use like cpm,cpc, cpa or maybe blackhat


----------



## Shekhar Sahu (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey my blog is new so i can't use adsense
I'm not getting any email id by which i can contact.
is there someone who can tell me any email id. i want to put the ad of laptops.


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol...become an affiliate of ebay or any laptop selling site


----------



## jaggudada (Aug 10, 2009)

Shekhar Sahu said:


> Hey my blog is new so i can't use adsense
> I'm not getting any email id by which i can contact.
> is there someone who can tell me any email id. i want to put the ad of laptops.



Hi shekhar
Its very easy . just open a gmail email account and then  apply for google adsense @ *adsense.google.com Your account should get approved within 2 days. You can immediately  start advertising on your blog or website > i just got an adsense account 2 days ago . contact me at www.megabyte.com.au if you have any queries
Rgds
jeff


----------



## phil20 (Aug 20, 2009)

I do it all the time!
There are some trusted websites out there were you can make money!

Or like said above make a website and place google adsense on your website 
and try Fortuda advertising to get fast and simply your first vistors


----------



## †DOO✔ (Aug 21, 2009)

*www.cross-mark.com*

May I was....but the amount is not considerable....

*www.cross-mark.com


----------



## krates (Aug 21, 2009)

not much.. but in the business

till now

6000$-7000$
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
not much.. but in the business

till now

6000$-7000$


----------



## Coool (Aug 21, 2009)

krates said:


> not much.. but in the business
> 
> till now
> 
> *6000$-7000*$



 Can u plzz PM me ( if u hav some time) some tips to this nooob???


----------



## jaganvignesh (Aug 21, 2009)

yes, but only once...


----------



## swordfish (Aug 22, 2009)

once upon a time with adsense  then never received online money only paid.


----------



## mohideensardar (Aug 22, 2009)

yep.grt man..i got 100$ twice.............


----------

